# Switching from Blue Buffalo.. need advice!



## alphatyson (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm trying to switch my puppy's food from Blue Buffalo Puppy to something else. Hes about 4 months old and he really hates eating his food. He'll eat it if he gets too hungry but whenever I put the food out and he isn't hungry he'll sniff it for a second and won't even go near it. I have no choice but to starve him until his next mealtime, but I want to buy him a food that he loves to eat.

Has anyone had similar experience with Blue Buffalo? I know it's a good brand. I was just thinking that maybe my dog will have similar preferences at those who did not like Blue Buffalo as well. Which brand did your puppy prefer? Which brand did your puppy reject? Also, when should I make the switch to adult food?

Thanks.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never fed puppy food to my dogs.
when my dog was young he stopped
eating his food on 2 different occassions.
i switched brands both times. after the 2nd switch
he hasn't stopped eating his food. i also switch
his kibble and can food brands.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Sherman was not a fan of BB...it gave him bathroom problems as well as a rash. For puppy food we liked the Castor and Pollux Organix puppy. We switched him over to adult at about 7 months, although you can safely do so at any time. He now eats Castor and Pollux large breed adult.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Sometimes you just have to try different things to see what works best. He may think that BB tastes like poo.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't feed puppy food at all. I've also never (in 30+ years of having dogs of my own) had a puppy or dog that didn't gladly eat what I decided to feed it. My dogs eat what I decide, they don't get to train me to feed what THEY want.


----------



## alphatyson (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback guys. I think I might go with Orijen but I've heard some people say bad things about grain free diets for puppies? I'm also going to try mixing in a bit of wet food probably.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Have you tried to switch flavors? Not only did my puppy not really care for the chicken flavor, but she was allergic to it so once I switched her to a salmon flavored food...all problems went away.


----------

